# Cemetery Columns



## reponweb (Aug 10, 2016)

My first attempt at foam cemetery columns. My 3 year old son wanted to get in on the photos as well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your son is adorable, and looks very proud of your columns


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice job on the columns! Your little boy is a cutie!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

very well done.


----------



## Gotfrogs (Oct 30, 2016)

Did you make the large skulls?


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great work and the little "ghoul" in the center of the posts is cuter than cute


----------

